# The Porn House



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

*This place is only a few minutes from me and was given the heads up by another explorer who is a non member, Porky Pig so many thanks to him.​*
*This place has been empty since the mid 80's as far as I can tell and has been very trashed but it's still got some good shots in it with a bit of work*

































































*I rather liked this place for a little mooch 7/10
Thanks for looking*​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 7, 2018)

I Rather like that too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice one 
The Sky dishes suggest a bit later than the mid 80s. Mid - late 90s might be closer to the right date. I think we can guess which channels were subscribed to...


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> I Rather like that too, thanks for sharing!



Cheers sir


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

noiseboy72 said:


> Nice one
> The Sky dishes suggest a bit later than the mid 80s. Mid - late 90s might be closer to the right date. I think we can guess which channels were subscribed to...



Lol yes i think we can
Quick google tells me sky first braodcast 4 channels in 1989 so yes more like early 90's at a guess, well spotted on that noiseboy, I hadn't even noticed the dishes tbh 
Oddly the latest dated thing in the house was '84 

Cheers.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 7, 2018)

I want to know what happened to the occupants after they broke up? I wonder why the house was just left.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 7, 2018)

Great pictures and fascinating story Tbolt.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

urban-dorset said:


> I want to know what happened to the occupants after they broke up? I wonder why the house was just left.



Sorry I can't help I know nothing about this place or the folk that lived there.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Great pictures and fascinating story Tbolt.


Thanks very much.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 7, 2018)

The smaller dish looks like a Sky Digital one, which was launched in 1998.

Some places look that have been been abandoned for a long time, apart from some technology that's 20 years newer than anything else left behind.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 7, 2018)

Hmmm but VHS and betamax too, all a bit odd.


----------



## titimo82 (Jan 7, 2018)

nicely done


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2018)

That VHS recorder is a portable model with separate box for mains power, tuner, and modulator for TV output. They were most often used with a video camera. I wonder if they made their own films there?

This really is great stuff. I love that photo of the bath tub in use.


----------



## blacksnake (Jan 7, 2018)

Excellent "turd polishing" pics sir. Loving the porn mustache pic (pic) Bow-Chikka-Wow-Wow springs to mind...


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

titimo82 said:


> nicely done



Thank you t82


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

Potter said:


> That VHS recorder is a portable model with separate box for mains power, tuner, and modulator for TV output. They were most often used with a video camera. I wonder if they made their own films there?
> 
> This really is great stuff. I love that photo of the bath tub in use.



That would not be a surprise. 
Thank you.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

blacksnake said:


> Excellent "turd polishing" pics sir. Loving the porn mustache pic (pic) Bow-Chikka-Wow-Wow springs to mind...



Ah Mr snake, 'bout time you raised your forked tongued head sir. 
Thanks sir


----------



## Safe Breaker (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all great stuff here and something different as well. I would say as dating the photo would be early 90's by those bathroom curtains.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Safe Breaker


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2018)

Love that mate.love them baths.prob cost a fortune in there time


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2018)

Liked that Tbolt, Thanks


----------



## Coolboyslim (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep m8ty got so many ideas for people shots there and maybe some vid lmfao. Great stuff m8ty.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Love that mate.love them baths.prob cost a fortune in there time



Cheers Mikey
I bet the ladies did too lol


----------



## Wrench (Jan 8, 2018)

Coolboyslim said:


> Yep m8ty got so many ideas for people shots there and maybe some vid lmfao. Great stuff m8ty.



CBS if you're making videos in that bath I never want to see them sir


----------



## Curly18 (Feb 14, 2018)

Amazing, I love the decor, very James Bond esq


----------

